# Mica Powder



## liljohn1368 (Aug 25, 2015)

Is the mica make up powder the same as what you mix in PR? 

Thanks


----------



## Edward Cypher (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Edward.  I have found a place that has samples I can get. Just wanted to make sure first....


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 25, 2015)

These are some of the colors...


----------



## H2O (Aug 25, 2015)

liljohn1368 said:


> These are some of the colors...



Those are located at this place...
Pearl Mica Powder Colored

There are several places to get colorants. Depends on colors you desire, along with the amount you need and the amount you want to spend.

There was a place I used that had over 300 colors and it was .50 for two Tablespoons of each color as their sample size.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 25, 2015)

H2O said:


> liljohn1368 said:
> 
> 
> > These are some of the colors...
> ...




Can you share the place. These are 1.10 per sample and I think 1 tbl spoon...


----------



## H2O (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll see if I can find the information when I get home. It's been a while since I bought from them and only the one time. They also had liquids that worked well the few times I used them.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 25, 2015)

Coastal Scents has them also


----------



## H2O (Aug 25, 2015)

firewhatfire said:


> Coastal Scents has them also



Coastal scents no longer carries it.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Aug 25, 2015)

H2O said:


> I'll see if I can find the information when I get home. It's been a while since I bought from them and only the one time. They also had liquids that worked well the few times I used them.



That would be great. Thanks!!!!


----------



## stuckinohio (Aug 30, 2015)

Can mica powder be used in Alumilite?


----------



## BSea (Aug 30, 2015)

stuckinohio said:


> Can mica powder be used in Alumilite?


Yes, it looks different than PR, but it works fine.


----------



## stuckinohio (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply.  I need some different coloring options.


----------



## gabriel-rivera (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello all,

I have used the mica powders from cosmeticpigments.com and I like the results that I have gotten with them. I would just like to know if there are any other places to buy mica powders. While they have a lot of colors, I am always looking for more options. 

Just as a side note to anyone else who uses cosmeticpigments.com if you have any baby food jars laying around they are the perfect size for the 30gram bags that they sell.

thanks.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 9, 2015)

gabriel-rivera said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have used the mica powders from cosmeticpigments.com and I like the results that I have gotten with them. I would just like to know if there are any other places to buy mica powders. While they have a lot of colors, I am always looking for more options.
> 
> ...




How much do the charge per 30 gram bag, and what's their shipping rates like?


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 9, 2015)

Nevermind, looked em up ...


free shipping for orders over 10 dollars ...

and around 5 - 10 dollars for various types, in the 30-gram weights ... but it seems like the more you order, the more you save. 


Seriously thinking about ordering the sample sizes (about 5 grams) for around a buck apiece ... perhaps 15 dollars worth, so I have some to play with.


----------



## PedroDelgado (Oct 26, 2015)

*Mica Powder - True Red*

Hi all,
Does anyone know of a good Mica Powder source? Coastal Scents no longer carries Mica Powder. I am in particular looking for a true Red like the one on this link.
Thanks!!!

Red Mica Pigments | Cosmetic Pigment | UK Europe


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 27, 2015)

Here is the link mentioned in a few posts above. I used them and I liked the powder. If fact, I need to order some more! 

Wholesale Mica Powder, Oxides, Lake Dyes, Clays and Special Effect Pigments

They shipped very quickly also.


----------



## mrgator (Oct 27, 2015)

You can also try...

https://nurturesoap.com/


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 27, 2015)

I have looked at the sites featured on this string and the prices are absolutely beating Pearlex into the ground. My question is do these come with the pearl look or is this something you will have to add from another source. I am thinking that having the option of being able to use it or not might have some interesting applications and having one color that delivers 2 effects is appealing. I have only used Pearlex from Michaels and Hobby Lobby and it strikes me as expensive for a tiny bottle and I have to buy lots of colors I don't use to get a few that I do. Plus the selection is VERY limited both there and at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 27, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> I have looked at the sites featured on this string and the prices are absolutely beating Pearlex into the ground. My question is do these come with the pearl look or is this something you will have to add from another source. I am thinking that having the option of being able to use it or not might have some interesting applications and having one color that delivers 2 effects is appealing. I have only used Pearlex from Michaels and Hobby Lobby and it strikes me as expensive for a tiny bottle and I have to buy lots of colors I don't use to get a few that I do. Plus the selection is VERY limited both there and at Hobby Lobby.



My last session of pouring, I decided to go back and use all Pearl-Ex powders.  I forgot how nice the Pearl-Ex blanks turn out.  There are not as many color choices, but the swirls and other effects are different than regular mica powders.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 30, 2015)

I have bought from nuturesoaps.com and love there colors.  I bought sample bags of almost every color

Most of them have a mica sparkle and arent a true solid.  Bit different sparkle than say pearlex as i think the particle size is smaller.   anyway im really happy with them.


----------



## BSea (Oct 31, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> I have looked at the sites featured on this string and the prices are absolutely beating Pearlex into the ground. My question is do these come with the pearl look or is this something you will have to add from another source. I am thinking that having the option of being able to use it or not might have some interesting applications and having one color that delivers 2 effects is appealing. I have only used Pearlex from Michaels and Hobby Lobby and it strikes me as expensive for a tiny bottle and I have to buy lots of colors I don't use to get a few that I do. Plus the selection is VERY limited both there and at Hobby Lobby.


I use one Pearl-EX color.  The others I use are from different vendors.  And like PSNCO mentioned, they do look different. However, I see differences in micas from the same vendor.  It may be more of a matter of color than where it comes from.  I know that I use a particular color of blue that is very vibrant from multiple vendors.  And it's not from Pearl-EX.

Pear-Ex is expensive, but you can use a 40% off coupon at Michaels.  But if you cast more than for yourself, it's impractical to buy it from Michaels.  You can buy Pearl-EX in bulk from *HERE*.


----------

